# Reflexion der Brille entfernen



## Xenius (16. Mai 2003)

Hi,

Habe ein Foto auf dem ich den Reflex auf der Brille entfernen soll,
das Problem ist mache ich dies mit dem Kopierstempel sieht des immer leicht seltsam aus (vielleicht bin ich auch was zu ungenau gewesen *g*)

Was kennt ihr noch für Möglichkeiten?

Anbei des Auge, um welches es sich handelt  







Vielen Dank im vorraus...


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Mai 2003)

Dazu würde ich beide Augen benötigen sowie ein größeres
Bild mit einer höheren Auflösung um aktiv werden zu 
können...


----------



## Xenius (17. Mai 2003)

mh, des linke Auge rechts reinzubasteln hatte ich auch schonmal gemacht, aber naja *g*
Gibtz da keine bessre Lösung?


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Mai 2003)

Nachzeichnen! Denn Die Bildinformationen betreffend
des Auges sind beim Fotografieren nun mal verloren
gegangen und selbst ein so leistungsstarkes Tool wie
Photoshop kann nicht zaubern!

Du  wirst also um die Handarbeit in diesem Falle nicht
drum rum kommen… Ab Photoshop 7 gibt es jedoch
ein sehr leistungsstarkes Tool Namens (Reparatur-Pinsel)
das Dir bei Deiner Aufgabe tatkräftig zur Seite steht...

Also in diesem Sinne viel erfolg!


----------



## Xenius (17. Mai 2003)

ok,
vielen dank, werd mich dann heut nachmittag nochmal dran setzen 
viele grüße
dav


----------



## Controll (18. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Oder eben, wenn das noch möglich ist. - Noch ein Foto machen (Ohne Brille) und dann das Auge geschickt nochmal reinoperieren.

Greetz, Controll.


----------

